# Cosmos Marketing acquires Xetum



## Michael Weare

US based Cosmos Marketing Inc. has announced the acquisition of the highly regarded brand Xetum (ZEH-tum), an American collection of Swiss automatic watches, well known to Watchuseekers. Cosmos now becomes the sole owner of the watch company, which is based in San Francisco.

_"Acquiring Xetum fulfills our vision of bringing unique, affordable luxury watches to the marketplace. From our first exposure to Xetum, we were very impressed by Jeff Kuo's commitment to craftsmanship, quality and style, and we recognized the potential of this distinct, boutique brand. We share the same goals and values."_ * Benzi Rosenski,**Cosmos President
*








Cosmos Marketing also owns the brand Torgoen, a line of Swiss-made watches, established in 1998. An enthusiastic private pilot himself and thirty-year veteran of the watch industry, Rosenski developed a line of pilots' watches that were functional, affordable, well-designed and durable. The Torgoen brand includes twenty models in its lineup with over 60 different versions.

Xetum was founded in 2009 by longtime wristwatch and design aficionado Jeff Kuo, who wanted to develop a watch collection with modern California design, Swiss mechanical components, and accessible pricing. The company quickly garnered a lot of attention for its bold, minimalist aesthetic and commitment to environmental responsibility.

_"We are excited to have Xetum become part of the Cosmos family. The Xetum and Torgoen brands both offer Swiss made instrument-style watches in a unique modern aesthetic, and we believe the acquisition will help introduce many new enthusiasts to both of our brands."_ *Jeff Kuo, Xetum founder.*

As part of the deal, each brand will remain loyal to its own core values and design philosophies. For the customers, Cosmos Marketing says they can expect to see some special sale opportunities, more models and product variations in the future.


----------

